# Custom jigs



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Two dozen, trout/red/snook size white/red/(your choice). Let me know and I'll pick them up.
Cheers


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Sweet!! Nice work. Need to give you an order.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I need some 3/8 white bucks with the flash and some 1/4 oz heads in chartores.

2 Doz heads
1 doz bucks

Give mine to Jan when he picks his up......Jan I am good for the $$


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Picked some up today!! Thanks!! Took him like forever......16 hours to have them ready. They look great. Thanks Bob.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW!! what customer service, Bob him self just called to give some advise on splitting up my Jig order to include differnt weight and size. Good idea, This is one good reson to get you tackle from a guy that earns his living with it !!!

Thanks Capt!


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Just picked up my first (but definitely not my last) order of jigs from Capt Bob. First off C-Bob is a great guy to deal with. Put in an order and it was ready for me within 2 days. The quality of the paint job and hooks is outstanding. For those who jig fish and are looking for quality made jigs these are a must. 

Thanks again!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments... For anyone wanting to get a look at some of my stuff I now have them stocked in at LMR Custom Rods in Ft. Lauderdale (17th St Causeway) and Don's Bait & Tackle in Homestead should have their order by the middle of next week.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a few pics of a heavier jig I've added to my lineup.  It's called a pilchard jig these days, and at 1oz. it's not exactly a shallow water proposition.  I've been told by the first shop that asked for them that it's the perfect kingfish jig... 








Weighing in at 1oz, it's not exactly a lightweight








Here' a size comparison with some 1/4 oz backcountry jigs

Here's a few behind the scenes production pics of the first order of 100...









The blanks are powder coated then baked to harden the finish









No matter how large the order I tend to do them in batches of 20 at a time...


----------

